# Pi-Hole + Squid Proxy on Raspberry Pi = Fast(er) internet



## MannDude (Apr 23, 2018)

So I live out in the country, and I have metered monthly bandwidth. Speeds really aren't that bad for commercial Wi-Fi, though due to monthly data caps I wanted to make sure that I can save as much bandwidth as possible. I was already running a Pi-Hole on my Raspberry Pi for almost a year, and love it. Tonight I decided to install Squid on the same Pi and what a difference it makes!

I've not used any utilities to get exact speed measurements, but I don't really feel the need. I've observed the difference in speed using my laptop and desktop side by side, one using the proxy and one not.


Pi-Hole blocks ads at the network level acting as a ad-blocking DNS server. Squid caches stuff locally to make websites load faster.

Anyway, figured I'd pop in and share that. I'm out of the industry but still tinkering on projects when time allows it.


----------



## DarthKeizer (Jul 6, 2019)

So how did you do it


----------

